# CUF - CuFe Ltd



## System (31 July 2010)

Fe Limited (FEL), formerly Buka Gold Limited (BKG), is predominantly an iron mining and exploration company with main projects located in the Mid West region of WA.


----------



## pixel (1 August 2010)

FEL is another company in which Tony Sage is involved.
(Owner of Perth Glory Soccer Club, Cape Lambert, Global Iron...)
Currently, FEL is making a takeover bid for mid-western iron ore minnow, Padbury. 
Read http://www.businessspectator.com.au...ury-takeover-offer-76DEH?opendocument&src=rss


----------



## Trader Paul (9 January 2011)

Hi folks,

FEL ... not much volume as yet, but a morning star formed at the end of last week
and a positive time cycle is expected, around 14012011 ... 

Warning ... this stock is thinly traded ... !~!

have a great day

  paul

P.S. ... others to watch this week may be:-   KRL - TIS - KRB



=====


----------



## pixel (10 January 2011)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> FEL ... not much volume as yet, but a morning star formed at the end of last week
> and a positive time cycle is expected, around 14012011 ...
> ...



 "Thinly traded would be an understatement. If I can buy about $4K worth a day, how long would it take me to stop out if I really had to? 
May put it back on a watchlist, OK, but buying at t his stage? No way!


----------



## Miner (27 August 2018)

FEL posted on stock competition.
The amount of buy from Tony is interesting. Two family members and the part owner of UON.
Salary by Tony has been reduced by himself of course.
Hardly any treading.  Downward slide. Ideal recipe for disaster but one shot will change the scene.
Good alignment with other companies as well . Who knows.
BTW there was no posting on this thread for last 7 years


----------



## Miner (4 February 2019)

FEL was under trading halt and now under voluntary suspension.
Interestingly it is due to drilling result of Auris Minerals who are not under any halt today and gone up 53% today. FEL holds 20% of AUR.
Would not the same rule apply to AUR trading status ?
Lets see what unfolds.
Thanks


----------



## Miner (4 February 2019)

Miner said:


> FEL was under trading halt and now under voluntary suspension.
> Interestingly it is due to drilling result of Auris Minerals who are not under any halt today and gone up 53% today. FEL holds 20% of AUR.
> Would not the same rule apply to AUR trading status ?
> Lets see what unfolds.
> ...



Could not attach the image on edit mode.
Here is the drilling result published by Auris on ASX today and why FEL could not reproduce the same instead of voluntary suspension ?? Considering the stock price movement and constant purchase by Tony Sage, this is a strange behaviour if not suspicious.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 December 2020)

The technicals have been attracting my attention on this one lately.
A cursory glance at FA looks satisfactory.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 December 2020)

Missed it, wouldn't want to enter right now, but who knows with the iron frenzy...


----------



## Stockbailx (12 July 2021)

Been watching for little while, been making gains. Broke out and cut lose, on top announcement. JWD Update Haulage Commenced;

Fe Limited (ASX: *FEL*) (the *Company*) is pleased to update shareholders on the commencement of haulage activities from its JWD Iron Ore Project (*JWD*, *JWD Project*).

The first trucks left Wiluna yesterday heading for Geraldton Port, having mobilised to site following the completion of the port shed and access agreements late last week.

Haulage activities will operate on a 24/7 basis, with the fleet dedicated to the task ramping up progressively over coming weeks. Loading of the Company’s first shipment is targeted for the second half of August.



			https://www.felimited.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/20210712-JWD-Update-Haulage-Commenced.pdf


----------



## Stockbailx (16 July 2021)

Fe Ltd has broken out nicely, In-sink with a quotation of shares issued on 13/7, As there haulage continues into August. One to watch, bowled over I couldn't get aboard the run...Trending well with a Market Cap $59 Million. With a daily high of 0.092 biding 0.087...


----------



## Stockbailx (27 July 2021)

FE ls still in concession of making gains, on the back of strong volume support, announced this morning, off take contract executed. This will clear the air for FEL, making way for there JWD project Haulage to commence, very soon;


----------



## Stockbailx (30 July 2021)

FE Fel taking a strong nose dive, when things were looking up and the sky's was the limit. Brought out its Quarterly Activity and cash flow report. FE involved in a lot of joint ventures, perhaps it was having to much of a good time. With Buyer getting in early and selling late...
down 11% today and down the last few previous days to 0.087c. take a bit of work to recover with the, 100% owned, JWD project being its main concern.


----------



## System (10 December 2021)

On December 10th, 2021, FE Limited (FEL) changed its name and ASX code to CuFe Ltd (CUF).


----------



## noirua (11 October 2022)

CuFe (ASX:CUF) hits high-grade gold and copper at Tennant Creek, NT
					

CuFe (ASX:CUF) has received all results from the recently completed drilling program at the Tennant Creek project in the Northern Territory.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



CuFe (CUF) has received all results from the recently completed drilling program at its 60 per cent-owned Tennant Creek project in the Northern Territory.

Over the past two months, a combination of reverse circulation (RC) and diamond drilling as well as two cased water bores were completed.


----------

